# Traffic Cops Last Night



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And the shoe in his customer's TT, doing 120mph+ on a dual carriageway, then carrying on and doing speeds between 60 and 100mph, even in 30 limits.

What would you expect if you'd found out about this, if it were your car?

And please - 14 days? 'Need my licence for my job'? Sorry, 100mph on the M1 in the dead of the night and 'need my licence for my job' washes (to an extent, and once), but 60mph in a 30 zone and you threw your own job away, IMO.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Think someones already posted about this fella?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't find it? It's not in Off Topic, Motoring or here as far as I can tell... Maybe I'm just going mad in my old age!


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you see the cop that was telling of the dangers of not wearing seatbelt (dangers to other road users) and then five mins later there was a shot of him as a px in a car not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope. I did see them let off someone doing best part of 90 though.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

If they pulled people over for doing 80odd they would be pulling most drivers in lane 3 over on motorways.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

MrBoJangles said:


> If they pulled people over for doing 80odd they would be pulling most drivers in lane 3 over on motorways.


i think he even said we dont go after people who do 5,10 miles an hour over the limit, just people who are likley to cause an accident or something like that


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> And the shoe in his customer's TT, doing 120mph+ on a dual carriageway, then carrying on and doing speeds between 60 and 100mph, even in 30 limits.
> 
> What would you expect if you'd found out about this, if it were your car?
> 
> And please - 14 days? 'Need my licence for my job'? Sorry, 100mph on the M1 in the dead of the night and 'need my licence for my job' washes (to an extent, and once), but 60mph in a 30 zone and you threw your own job away, IMO.


Number of cars I see on trade plates doing over 80 on the motorway and clearly being delivered from garage to either another garage or the customer, is frightening.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

centenary said:


> Number of cars I see on trade plates doing over 80 on the motorway and clearly being delivered from garage to either another garage or the customer, is frightening.


Can I ask why does travelling at around 80 MPH on a Motorway frighten you?

Travelling at 80 MPH particularly in a Motorway in some cases is safer than travelling slower, for example the car that I nearly hit on the M6 yesterday because she was travelling at just under 50 MPH!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Gaz W said:


> Can I ask why does travelling at around 80 MPH on a Motorway frighten you?
> 
> Travelling at 80 MPH particularly in a Motorway in some cases is safer than travelling slower, for example the car that I nearly hit on the M6 yesterday because she was travelling at just under 50 MPH!


No, in this example you didn't nearly hit her because she was doing under 50mph, you nearly hit her because you weren't paying attention ;-)


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Gaz W said:


> Can I ask why does travelling at around 80 MPH on a Motorway frighten you?
> 
> Travelling at 80 MPH particularly in a Motorway in some cases is safer than travelling slower, for example the car that I nearly hit on the M6 yesterday because she was travelling at just under 50 MPH!


+1 .

to be fair if someone was dropping my car off doing 100+ mile an hour, my car is more than capable of it, so that isn't an issue, and the person who'd be dropping off the car would be insured and it'd be their liscence, so no problem in my book.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Surely if someone depends on their licence for their job, the onus is on them to take more care in the first place? Not drive like a complete prat and then put on the puppy eyes in front of the magistrates.

So much wrong with our justice system...


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> No, in this example you didn't nearly hit her because she was doing under 50mph, you nearly hit her because you weren't paying attention ;-)


over here we had some cars on the road (ok they were not allowed to go on the highway) which had a highspeed of about 15,5 mph ! and a few doing only ~3,7 mph ! ! !
the first are mostly used by handicapped or elder people to be just mobile
and the last (fortunately, no longer allowed !) used to be normal cars with 
only 1st gear lasting and rev-limiter .....so even people without licence were allowed to be on the road.no mot or insurance needed...
especially when you´re driving down a country road at ~60mph and you see some rearlights in front...the next second they are direct in front of you.:doublesho
for me thats the just as dangerous as speeding !
even its always relativ....what is "flowerpicking" for me could be speeding for you or the other way :lol:


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

centenary said:


> Number of cars I see on trade plates doing over 80 on the motorway and clearly being delivered from garage to either another garage or the customer, is frightening.


Especially so that the insurance when using trade plates can be invalidated when doing more than 60mph as this is the limit for cars driven with them on.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

PG Monkey said:


> Surely if someone depends on their licence for their job, the onus is on them to take more care in the first place? Not drive like a complete prat and then put on the puppy eyes in front of the magistrates.
> 
> So much wrong with our justice system...


Exactly. As I said, 85-90 on a motorway, give the puppy eyes and the sob story and I think it'll probably have put the ****s up you enough to sort you out. 60 in a 30 and you clearly don't give a shiny ****e anyway so should get the book thrown at you.


----------



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Re the guy in the Audi, they only speed checked him on the motorway so thats what he would have been booked for. They said he was doing 60 in a 30 but this was when they were catching him up and probably a guess, so this was unlikely submitted to the magistrates.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Gaz W said:


> Can I ask why does travelling at around 80 MPH on a Motorway frighten you?
> 
> Travelling at 80 MPH particularly in a Motorway in some cases is safer than travelling slower, for example the car that I nearly hit on the M6 yesterday because she was travelling at just under 50 MPH!


Travelling at 80 doesnt frighten me! Perhaps you should re read my post?

I said the number of cars on trade plates travelling at over 80 is frightening. Clearly being on trade plates these cars are not being driven by the owner so the 'driver' generally doesnt care too much about the manner of their driving.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

centenary said:


> Travelling at 80 doesnt frighten me!


Doesn't frighten me either provided the conditions are suitable but I often wonder whether drivers in their powerful saloon BMW/Audis realise that not every car has the same power as they do.

I also wonder whether they think their super cars are exempt from the laws of physics and stopping distances.

Luckily there are cameras being tested that will be able to issue fixed penalty fines for not keeping an appropriate distance. Put a few above lane 3 - the national finances will be out of the red by next April


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

The speed limits in the UK are still those set in the 60's when the cars top speed was barely 80mph in most cases, todays cars are faster safer and better able to stop, so in many instances the limit set is the point of contention.

I find the expense of fuel has had a far stronger impact on reducing speeds on the motorway network.

With regards to the poster accused of not paying attention to a slower vehicle I don't fully agree. I have on so many occasions seen cars at dawn with no lights on doing less than 50mph on the M74 that almost get slammed by Lorries as these MORONS insist on eco-madness they run the risk of death for not using lights when it's dark and for driving so slowly that Lorries and coaches appear to be supersonic in comparison.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

PG Monkey said:


> Luckily there are cameras being tested that will be able to issue fixed penalty fines for not keeping an appropriate distance. Put a few above lane 3 - the national finances will be out of the red by next April


My only concern there is that there are a number of idiots on the motorway that think that my stopping distance is me leaving them space to move in... And then there's the idiots (usually in Seat Exeos, sorry to anyone who owns one!) who sees brake lights flash in the distance and then proceed to jump on their brakes to the point of nearly locking up in response!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> My only concern there is that there are a number of idiots on the motorway that think that my stopping distance is me leaving them space to move in... And then there's the idiots (usually in Seat Exeos, sorry to anyone who owns one!) who sees brake lights flash in the distance and then proceed to jump on their brakes to the point of nearly locking up in response!


OH LORD, do NOT get me started on Phantom brakers, the curse of the inept driver,,,, when in doubt hit the middle pedal,,,, never been involved in an accident but caused thousands,,, etc etc etc


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> With regards to the poster accused of not paying attention to a slower vehicle I don't fully agree. I have on so many occasions seen cars at dawn with no lights on doing less than 50mph on the M74 that almost get slammed by Lorries as these MORONS insist on eco-madness they run the risk of death for not using lights when it's dark and for driving so slowly that Lorries and coaches appear to be supersonic in comparison.


50mph is still plenty fast enough for you to only be closing at 20mph, and wagons at 6mph. There's no excusing leaving lights off, but if I want to roll at 50-56mph there's no law against it and someone's inability to see a big, grey car lit up like a Christmas tree is their problem...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> OH LORD, do NOT get me started on Phantom brakers, the curse of the inept driver,,,, when in doubt hit the middle pedal,,,, never been involved in an accident but caused thousands,,, etc etc etc


They seem to live on motorways. It always amazes me how many times people have to brake on the motorway when behind someone who isn't braking - surely it'd twig that they're too close?!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Heck yes, as well as living in the centre lane they can see a car slow at 10 miles away.

I take pleasure in approaching them in lane 1, waiting till I am in proximity pulling across to lane 3 indicator on and IMMEDIATELY then going to lane 1 indicator on. I'd say 7 out of 10 then realise and move to lane 1


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol phantom breakers a few people have received a shock following me not just on motorways but the country lanes as I have this fairly unique ability to lift my foot of the accelerator and make the car slow down without touching the brake and also being able to change down gears.
I don't know about elsewhere but up here drivers seem to taught to aim at you and accelerate when you are coming onto a roundabout as well as not needing to stop entering it unless it's a truck coming round and my favourite making sure they block any exit entrance so as to cause a traffic jam that they can ***** about .


----------

